# Newspaper: Don't Vote For Romney



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Concord Monitor Calls Him 'Disquieting Figure' _

*CONCORD, N.H. -- *The Concord Monitor broke with political tradition Sunday, telling readers in the state with the first presidential primary why they should not vote for Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney instead of whom they should support.

In a scathing anti-endorsement that called Romney a "disquieting figure," the New Hampshire newspaper's editorial board said he looks and acts like a presidential contender but "surely must be stopped" because he lacks the core philosophical beliefs to be a trustworthy president.

In particular, the newspaper noted the former Massachusetts governor's change of heart on such issues as abortion rights, stem-cell research and access to emergency contraception, as well as on signing an anti-tax pledge.
"When New Hampshire partisans are asked to defend the state's first-in-the-nation primary, we talk about our ability to see the candidates up close, ask tough questions and see through the baloney. If a candidate is a phony, we assure ourselves and the rest of the world, we'll know it," the newspaper said. "Mitt Romney is such a candidate. New Hampshire Republicans and independents must vote no."

Romney's campaign sloughed off the criticism and instead pointed to his endorsement Sunday by the Sioux City Journal in Iowa, the state whose Jan. 3 caucuses kick off the presidential nominating process. Romney also has been stumping hard in New Hampshire ahead of its Jan. 8 primary, including stops here and in two other communities on Sunday.

"The Monitor's editorial board is regarded as a liberal one on many issues, so it is not surprising that they would criticize Governor Romney for his conservative views and platform," said Romney spokesman Kevin Madden. "Governor Romney has taken firm positions that are at odds with the board's support for driver's licenses for illegal immigrants, their position against school choice and their advocacy for taking `Under God' out of the Pledge of Allegiance. The governor happens to disagree with the editorial board on all those issues."

In its endorsement, the Iowa newspaper said: "Romney combines an outsider's new face with a proven track record of success as an executive in both the private and public sectors. ...Personally, he is engaging, even charming, he has shown an ability to reach across partisan divides, and he is passionate on the campaign trail. In terms of leadership qualities, he possesses 'it,' and the importance of 'it' should not be diminished."

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/14916379/detail.html


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Romney a phony?! Never!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hillary Takes the High Road*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Anti-Endorsement Of Romney Draws Strong Reactions*

CONCORD, N.H. (AP) ― Readers from around the country are responding with vigor to a newspaper editorial urging voters not to support Republican Mitt Romney in the New Hampshire presidential primary.

In its anti-endorsement on Sunday, the Concord Monitor's editorial board called the former Massachusetts governor a do-anything-to-get-elected "phony" who looks and acts like a presidential contender but "surely must be stopped."

The editorial noted Romney's change of heart on such issues as abortion rights, stem-cell research and access to emergency contraception, as well as his reversal on signing an anti-tax pledge.

After receiving about 350 e-mails the day after the editorial was published, and another 100 over the next few days, the paper devoted a full page Wednesday to a sampling of the responses it got, including one from John Martell of Chichester, N.H., who called the editorial ridiculous.

"We all have changed our opinion in our lifetime! I have just changed mine! The Concord Monitor is on the same level as the National Enquirer!" he wrote.

Greg Dearth of New Canaan, Ct., who attended high school with Romney, said the Monitor "couldn't be more wrong doubting Mitt Romney's authenticity."

"If his `too-good-to-be-true' image is too much for you to accept, I suggest you take a long look in a mirror and examine whether you just can't bring yourself to accept someone who doesn't share your liberal views," Dearth wrote.

Jeff Caron of Manchester, N.H., chastised the paper for tearing down Romney, but was less effusive in praising him.

"Most of what you say about Mitt Romney is true, but I will be voting for him anyway," he said.

Others thanked the newspaper for highlighting what they believe to be Romney's true colors.

"I've never seen a candidate as transparently phony -- even fraudulent -- as Mitt Romney in my 57 years on the planet," wrote Alan Grossberg of Durham, N.H. "Romney's campaign logo should be a pretzel."

http://wbztv.com/racenh/romney.endorsement.newspaper.2.618116.html


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If you can't make money reporting the news, maybe you can make money being part of the news.
It seems that way with newspapers now a days.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

SOT said:


> If you can't make money reporting the news, maybe you can make money being part of the news.
> It seems that way with newspapers now a days.


The "News" doesn't make money anymore, "Opinions" make money.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What news?


----------

